# Rogers: I'm "over" on my Data Usage?



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi...

about 5 weeks ago, after trying to quit Rogers to go to WIND, they talked me into staying on...at a rate of $22 per month for 250 minutes and 100 MB of data and 100 messages a month. I also switched from a BB to a new iPhone 4.

been fine. in the past 5 weeks I've got like 3 minutes used, and 14 messages.....BUT...I somehow have hit 150 MB on my 100 MB a month account.

why? what happened here? I tried to look all over the myRogers site for what those 50 MB extra are going to cost me...but more importantly, as I did NOT use IMHO that much data...what the hell has happend?

could someone point me at the right direction?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I rarely use data (wi-fi at home and work, where I mostly am), yet regularly use 300k+/month... The iPhone eats data quietly in the background.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I can easily see using that much data, though they should have sent a warning text mesg as you approached the limit. As mentioned there are many background processes that can be using a decent amount of data... Photo stream alone will use a couple megs per pic, plus emails etc, visual voicemail also uses data, though depending on your carrier and plan it is not supposed to count towards your limit.

Many people aren't aware just how much data even simple browsing can use, never mind if you stream any media... I regularly use 2gb a month +/- a gig. And that's not counting wifi usage at home...

Personally I don't think they should offer the iPhone with plans smaller than 500mb, without clearly warning people that even MINIMAL usage is likely to exceed 100mb...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's why the 6GB plan exists: pretty much never having to worry about overage, for $30 / month.

I wouldn't have an iPhone without this plan.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> That's why the 6GB plan exists: pretty much never having to worry about overage, for $30 / month.
> 
> I wouldn't have an iPhone without this plan.


When tethering required it, I had this plan... Never, ever, ever exceeded 500MB/month. Now that you can tether for 500MB, I'm saving $180/year.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Paul82 said:


> I can easily see using that much data, though they should have sent a warning text mesg as you approached the limit. As mentioned there are many background processes that can be using a decent amount of data... Photo stream alone will use a couple megs per pic, plus emails etc, visual voicemail also uses data, though depending on your carrier and plan it is not supposed to count towards your limit.
> 
> Many people aren't aware just how much data even simple browsing can use, never mind if you stream any media... I regularly use 2gb a month +/- a gig. And that's not counting wifi usage at home...
> 
> Personally I don't think they should offer the iPhone with plans smaller than 500mb, without clearly warning people that even MINIMAL usage is likely to exceed 100mb...


Photo stream doesn't work over 3G. Wifi only


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Check you iCloud Doucments and Data settings. use 3G may be enabled. Go through all your settings.

Also I don't know how you got an iPhone 4 with 100 MB because it is Rogers policy that 500MB is min for iPhone's.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm..okay. So as I dont browse at all, how can I then "cut" down the size of my emails? ie make it text only and no images etc etc.....anyone have a pointer to how to setup my new iPhone for that?

Plus...what will the bill be for the extra 50 MB ? is there a standard charge per MB for this kind of an overage charge?

Jim


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> Hmm..okay. So as I dont browse at all, how can I then "cut" down the size of my emails? ie make it text only and no images etc etc.....anyone have a pointer to how to setup my new iPhone for that?
> 
> Plus...what will the bill be for the extra 50 MB ? is there a standard charge per MB for this kind of an overage charge?
> 
> Jim


Turn off "Load Remote Images" in preferences under Mail, Contacts, Calendar. You can always click to load them afterwards if needed. Turning preview off may also help, presuming that it would prevent the phone from loading more than the message header until you open the message.

If you have iMessage running, you're using data sending to other iMessage users rather than SMS.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks...done.

but what kind of charges am I looking at per MB as I'm now I think like almost 60 MB over my limit....

???


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Go to rogers.com and sign in to My Rogers. You can view you bill online and all current usages.


----------

